# Milwaukee 5615-29



## rabbit57 (Jun 17, 2011)

HI Very new to portable tables and I am trying to mount the above to a Freud RTP 1000 table. Do I need to buy a plate and if so where?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome Mike,

I have no experience with the Freud table, but Rockler has a plate that is pre-drilled for the Milwaukee 5615.

Bench Dog Router Table Plates - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, Mike


----------

